# Another Timex



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

You all know my love of the cheap and cherful, well when I saw this on the bay I just couldn't say no!

I see it like this, Timex were historically significant in that they bought cheap timekeeping to the masses. Most guys my age would have had a timex of one sort or another as a boy so I'm saving them for posterity, hopefully my kids will love them and these will stay out of the land fills of Britain for a while longer.

35mm exc crown so most likely a mans rather than boys.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Very cool Timex PG. I love the orange second-hand. Couldn't agree more with your philosophy







Maybe we should start a kind of "retirement home" for old Timex watches









Coincidentally I was thinking about putting my Timex Boy's watch on an adult-length strap yesterday. I tried it out on a 16mm brown RLT Fleiger which looks great but the strap is really a bit too chunky for the watch. Then a friend of mine sent me a link to a gadget web site which also sells a line of watches. The watches they sell are mostly tat to be honest but I was rather taken by this:

*Trooper Watch*










Looks like someone has already gone ahead and made a grown-up version of the classic Timex Boy's watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

got my eye on a couple of those timex ones at the moment, decided I have to have one.

Roy used to do 16mm Nato's might be worth checking if he still has them.


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

That's a nice piece Paul.

My first watch was a Timex bought for me in 1972.I wore it up until 1977 when i had an LCD watch for Xmas.

Ian


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

I bought half a doz or so NOS timex a couple of years ago Boys/Girls,from a chap at an Antiques fair,he had a box full some worked some dont take your pick,all but one of mine worked,my wife uses one every day around the house, all with there box's, Â£4 / Â£5 each, cheers fred


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I like that Mr Tips - very retro









Just one thought/observation is there a bezel missing? There seems to be a retaining groove round the case (between the raised bit and the crystal) - also the fact that it has 25 metres on the dial implies that it was a diver of some sort







. I'm not trying to say that the watch is crap or knackered (it obviously isn't) I'm just wondering if it's missing something ............................... sorry I'll shut up now









Nice watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I thought that as well Paul but there's only a 1 mm gap between the edge of the bezel and the crown so I'm not sure one would fit.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2004)

I think its definitely missing a bezel PG.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep been wearing it all day and the more I look at it the more it doesn't look right. God only knows what the origional bezel looks like and how it fitted.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Seems you got that Timex from a good bloke, I wonder if he remembers my Excalibur?









Hi Rod!


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Paul, i have one like that with a bezel on, its a World time bezel,will take a photo and post tomorrow, fred.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fantastic, cheers Fred


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Here it is Paul,sorry photo is not better,fred

p.s its just a plastic Bezel with world citys printed on,bet Roy's got one some where.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks fred, Rich sent me an image he'd found (not his watch) which has a plastic bezel as well. Looks like the holey strap is origional as well.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

blow me there's another on ebay, different seconds (not as







as mine) and a missing bezel! Must be a common thing to break these off.

sellers pic


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Looking at this topic made me think.

What the hell happens to watches you've been given as a kid?

Some of you are lucky - you still have yours.

My first was a Timex - 5th birthday I think. Manual wind as well!!

Where the feck did that go?


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi mate, I probably bought it !







, got quite a few , cant help it!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I still have my three Timex watches (although the boys size one is an eBay replacement for my original childhood one which has long since perished). I wound them this morning. Two of them needed a little coaxing to get going but they're running fine now









The only watch I no longer have is an 80's Zetron quartz LCD I got from Elizabeth Duke (OK Argos







) which had a diabolical electronic alarm that played Yellow Rose of Texas. I remember it went off during one of my O Level exams much to the annoyance of the teachers and everyone else's amusement







If I saw one now I'd probably buy it to complete the "Childhood Set".


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> Most guys my age would have had a timex of one sort or another as a boy


 Hi,

Yes, I had a Timex and my brother had one much like yours. I was a bit pissed off he got the "sporty" style one







I got the dress watch. My dad figured My brother did football and sports, I was more at home with an Airfix kit








or a book







I managed to pick up the exact same one, at a car boot along with expanding bracelet the same as before.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I remember quite clearly the boys military style timex I had although I was convinced it had red 24 hr numbers but previous threads and much research shows they were never red. I aim to get in my parents loft befoe too long to see if I have anything up there from 20 odd years ago, none of my childhood watches have survived to my knowledge.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

MIKE said:


> I was more at home with an Airfix kit


 Me too Mike. We went out for long walks, played footie and did real kid stuff in summer.

Come winter I was back to collecting all the Airfix stuff I'd missed in summer.









Even the little soldiers, I had a biscuit tin full.









I always got a big Airfix kit at Christmas, a Sunderland one year and a B29 another.

I got a Smiths boy watch with a two tone dial one year and felt really let down that I didn't get an Airfix kit.









I wish I still had the Smiths and all the Airfix kits today.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

Due to the fact that these bezels only click on, there must be a world shortage! So if anyone finds one there are lots of deserving cases (pun intended)










this watch above also came out with an Emerson Fittipaldi dial and they fetch good money (in Timex terms







)

and probably more deserving of a bezel :-










I have 2 of these, the other with orange second hand

Thanks all


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

remember this thread? remember the missing bezel saga?

Well got another one but this has a bezel.










Neil has found another that's om it's way

and a boys size (smaller that the one above) again with a missing bezel!










and finally a gold case'd one. I'm not a fan of gold but strangely this is quite nice. Must get around to fitting a strap. Have another two on the way as well! I seem to be hooked on timex's.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

"I seem to be hooked on timex's."

Looking at eBay many other people are too.









I do have a healthy repect for Timex myself.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm letting loads pass Stan, one went the other day for over Â£30. What is the world coming to?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I'm letting loads pass Stan, one went the other day for over Â£30. What is the world coming to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not like my cheap stuff eh PG?

Is that bottom one the gold one I sent you, smart looker.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Same watch, complete with bezel, alogside a couple of stablemates. Good to hear the prices are going up I've got a drawerful of old Timexes. I think the most expensive was under a fiver. NOS as well!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Yep Neil thats the gold one I said I didn't want







I actually quite like it, might put it on leather and actually wear it.

The other one arrived today , chqs in post although missed last post so should be with you Monday I'd guess, don't go spending it all at once.

Dapper Very nice trio there, I have the orange one but no bezel. I wish I could get my hands on NOS bezels for timexs I'd make a killing! At least I know the black case one had a silver bezel now.

My only worry with saving them is that in 30 years time when I release them into the market everybody who had the same idea to collect them will be doing the same and the price will drop like a stone!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

PG

I've got a bezel from a Timex in excellent condition.

I'll send it to you.

It might fit something you have or will have in the future.









Hawkey

Did that world time bezel fit your watch?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Neil, your a star! I've cleaned the latest one just need to polish the crystal then I'll photograph it!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

traveller said:


> Same watch, complete with bezel, alogside a couple of stablemates. Good to hear the prices are going up I've got a drawerful of old Timexes. I think the most expensive was under a fiver. NOS as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watches







can you tell me what are the black bezels are made of? I`ve seen a Timex similar to the orange faced one but with a different face and wondered if the bezel was plastic or metal?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

the bezels on both sizes of the square cased ones are plastic Mac, the larger round cased ones appear to be metal.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> the bezels on both sizes of the square cased ones are plastic Mac, the larger round cased ones appear to be metal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Paul, theres this Timex I`ve been interested in going cheap


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just checked properly and some the big ones are plastic as well by the looks of it but some are metal!


----------

